# pkg-static: oniguruma6-6.6.1 conflicts with oniguruma5-5.9.6_1



## Aknot (Nov 14, 2017)

Trying to upgrade to devel/oniguruma6 with portmaster(8) but getting this error:


```
pkg-static: oniguruma6-6.6.1 conflicts with oniguruma5-5.9.6_1 (installs files into the same place).
Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/onig-config
*** Error code 70
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/oniguruma
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/oniguruma

===>>> Installation of oniguruma6-6.6.1 (devel/oniguruma) failed
===>>> Aborting update
===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line: portmaster <flags> devel/oniguruma

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```


When using `pkg delete`, it says


```
Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        oniguruma5-5.9.6_1
        php56-mbstring-5.6.32
        php56-extensions-1.0
        php-composer-1.5.2

Number of packages to be removed: 4
The operation will free 7 MiB.
Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]:
```

But I'm afraid that if I remove all these php-extensions, it will break the server, if I'm not able to reinstall oniguruma afterwards.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2017)

```
20170930:
  AFFECTS: users of PHP and its modules
  AUTHOR: eugen@FreeBSD.org

  All lang/php* ports switched to depend on devel/oniguruma6
  instead of previous oniguruma version some time ago.

  If you have not moved from devel/oniguruma5 before and
  have troubles updating PHP,

  for users of portmaster:
        portmaster -o devel/oniguruma6 devel/oniguruma5
        portmaster -r devel/oniguruma6

  for users of portupgrade:
        portupgrade -o devel/oniguruma6 devel/oniguruma5
        portupgrade -fr devel/oniguruma6

  pkg should handle this automatically.
```
See /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## Aknot (Nov 14, 2017)

SirDice said:


> ```
> portmaster -o devel/oniguruma6 devel/oniguruma5
> portmaster -r devel/oniguruma6
> ```
> See /usr/ports/UPDATING.



Thanks, don't know why I missed UPDATING this time 

I ran portsnap in between the changes, so I needed to change into:
`portmaster -o devel/oniguruma devel/oniguruma5`


----------



## rPr0x (Mar 23, 2018)

Here I had to do the same as the friend Alldo. The commanded by / usr / ports / UPDATING did not work and I had to give the following command:

portmaster -o devel / oniguruma devel / oniguruma5


----------



## talsamon (Mar 23, 2018)

There is a later entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING (20171112):

```
for users of portmaster:
    portmaster -o devel/oniguruma devel/oniguruma6
    portmaster -r devel/oniguruma
```

so if you have later updated devel/oniguruma and overlooked this, you will run into the problem.


----------

